# I popped my Aura cherrry and I liked it!



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I used Aura on an exterior today and I thought it was a very nice paint, thinking about making it my high end regular paint. 

I have read so many threads about the product and always thought you fools but now that I have drunk from the nectar I am thinking otherwise.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Welcome to 2008!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

There's hope for you yet! 

I use it for maybe 75% of my exteriors. And if its a darker color, 100% of the time. Can't beat the coverage. :thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

What did you like about it?

What did you used to use as your go to for high end ext coating?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Welcome to 2008!


I am a slow stubborn sob. 



Schmidt & Co. said:


> There's hope for you yet!
> 
> I use it for maybe 75% of my exteriors. And if its a darker color, 100% of the time. Can't beat the coverage. :thumbsup:


The coverage is fantastic. 



TJ Paint said:


> What did you like about it?
> 
> What did you used to use as your go to for high end ext coating?


I liked the coverage and the flow. 

I use many exterior products depending upon the customers budget ranging from Duration, Resilience, Manor Hall and Durus, 

I have been experimenting with different exterior paints lately and of the two recent BM paints I tried Coronado (which I hated thin and lousy coverage without playing with it) and the Aura which I think I will make my go to high end paint.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I am a slow stubborn sob.
> 
> 
> The coverage is fantastic.
> ...


I wonder how ben ext is. I wonder how it stacks up against moorglo/life since they are around the same pricepoint


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I used Aura on an exterior today and I thought it was a very nice paint, thinking about making it my high end regular paint.
> 
> I have read so many threads about the product and always thought you fools but now that I have drunk from the nectar I am thinking otherwise.


so now let's start a thread about how Aura is worth the extra price - it would be a new and unique subject that this forum could rationally discuss


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> I wonder how ben ext is. I wonder how it stacks up against moorglo/life since they are around the same pricepoint


Not sure, I almost went with Ben but decided to try the Aura.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> so now let's start a thread about how Aura is worth the extra price - it would be a new and unique subject that this forum could rationally discuss


It is not that much higher than Duration and truth be told when a customer wants to pay for premium I say give it to them. Not every job is paying for high end but it actually made my job easier. I have another couple days in the stuff.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Not sure, I almost went with Ben but decided to try the Aura.


did that  cover in one coat?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> did that  cover in one coat?


Yeah it covered great but it will get a second coat anyways. This job is a CB&S bank and I am hoping to get their other branches and put them on a power wash maintance program for their walkways.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Yeah it covered great but it will get a second coat anyways. This job is a CB&S bank and I am hoping to get their other branches and put them on a power wash maintance program for their walkways.


good game


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Sometimes spending a few extra bucks on materials can save hundreds in labor. Aura can do this for you. 

Here is a recent job I just finished. All siding was aura low luster and trim was the semi gloss.

Pat


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Sometimes spending a few extra bucks on materials can save hundreds in labor. Aura can do this for you.
> 
> Here is a recent job I just finished. All siding was aura low luster and trim was the semi gloss.
> 
> Pat


1 coat or 2?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Bender said:


> 1 coat or 2?


1 coat. Went over a similar color. But I have done a few jobs in the past where the color change was dramatic and this stuff covered in one. 

Pat


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Welcome to 2008!



i have a can dated back to 2007...pics would be provided, however Nathan joined forces with Droids & iPhones apps ditching my winmo ui...

aura is old.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I did two exteriors in Aura last year. Currently doing one with Duration. 

I don't have an Aura can with me right now, (in the livingroom, on the couch) but doesn't it still say to prime? 

Duration doesn't...except for tannins. My personal preference at the moment is Duration, but I think someone at one point said something like, "you really appreciate a product when you go 'back' to it after some time".....I should use Aura exterior again.

"Welcome to 2008"....:thumbup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

daArch said:


> so now let's start a thread about how Aura is worth the extra price - it would be a new and unique subject that this forum could rationally discuss



aura is a joke sold at Ace Hardware & 3 locations in a 50 mile radius at retarded prices that will get you maybe 2 jobs per year.

$60+ per gallon, and a few threads here at PT dare to take shots at S.W. pricing...lol, friggin' jaboolies.

paint much?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I did two exteriors in Aura last year. Currently doing one with Duration.
> 
> I don't have an Aura can with me right now, (in the livingroom, on the couch) but doesn't it still say to prime?
> 
> ...


All Aura's interior and exterior are self priming except the interior sg

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> paint much?


I try to stay away from apartment painting..

Pat


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> All Aura's interior and exterior are self priming except the interior sg
> 
> Pat



I need to double check the exterior can. I seem to recall it still said to prime raw wood. (now you are going to make my walk to the garage) Where as Duration says, "use first coat as primer".


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> All Aura's interior and exterior are self priming except the interior sg
> 
> Pat




shampoo & conditioner in1.

screams 'cost cutting H.O.'

nope.

oil/latex prime...24 hrs. cure time (no humidity/precipitation), then top coat.

reputation/referral secured.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> oil/latex prime...24 hrs. cure time (no humidity/precipitation), then top coat.
> 
> reputation/referral secured.


Look down in the far right corner of your monitor. You will see a date and time. It should say 6/30/2011 not 6/30/1988

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Raw wood you need to prime first

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Speaking of primer 

Have been using the new fresh start super primer the last few days. They say it really helps with tanning woods and bonds real nice. Primed some old red wood siding that I thought for sure would bleed through, but it did not. was real impressed. Still need to do more tests with this primer before figure what it's limitations are. Here in Cali we gotta start thinking about this. Sooner or later there will be no more oil primer out here.

Pat


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Specs...here.

I'm not pissing on opinion here, curious what the manufacturers say. 

They are saying same as Duration, self prime except for situations of tannin bleed. (redwood and cedar)


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Look down in the far right corner of your monitor. You will see a date and time. It should say 6/30/2011 not 6/30/1988
> 
> Pat


i don't speak enough spanish to promise exteriors in 24 hours...

no bueno senior...


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> i don't speak enough spanish to promise exteriors in 24 hours...
> 
> no bueno senior...


I can see that, for me I try to do more then 3 different jobs a year. A change a scenery is nice now and then.

Pat


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> I can see that, for me I try to do more then 3 different jobs a year. A change a scenery is nice now and then.
> 
> Pat



oh noes, someone on the internet is attacking my credibility...how can i stop this?!?

ouchie...


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I like the stuff. I have been using it more and more.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> Speaking of primer
> 
> Have been using the new fresh start super primer the last few days. They say it really helps with tanning woods and bonds real nice. Primed some old red wood siding that I thought for sure would bleed through, but it did not. was real impressed. Still need to do more tests with this primer before figure what it's limitations are. Here in Cali we gotta start thinking about this. Sooner or later there will be no more oil primer out here.
> 
> Pat


I'm seriously grateful I'm not a Cali resident, and I'm not even thinking about voc regs.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> aura is a joke sold at Ace Hardware & 3 locations in a 50 mile radius at retarded prices that will get you maybe 2 jobs per year.
> 
> $60+ per gallon, and a few threads here at PT dare to take shots at S.W. pricing...lol, friggin' jaboolies.
> 
> paint much?


49.99 at the BM store here. Duration is a little lower but I myself have not participated in complaining about paint cost. 

What is your average amount of gallons used on an exterior Kevin?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Damn nice finish in those pics Pat. Makes me want to touch it.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> 49.99 at the BM store here. Duration is a little lower but I myself have not participated in complaining about paint cost.
> 
> What is your average amount of gallons used on an exterior Kevin?


pressure wash, loxon, 1 top coat 25+ gallons.

of course this is a subjective question, it varies with color, size of residence, paint supplier, elastomeric or plain acrylic...etc.

however i apply 6 mil. dry spray, no backroll.

A100.

100% acrylic, perfectly suited for adhesion and expansion/contraction.

the house across the street has held up well with S.W .' Bagel' satin for 5 brutal years of MO. seasons.
it was built with asbestos shingles and was a chalky white when i hit it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> pressure wash, loxon, 1 top coat 25+ gallons.
> 
> of course this is a subjective question, it varies with color, size of residence, paint supplier, elastomeric or plain acrylic...etc.
> 
> ...


So 25 gallons is your average?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> So 25 gallons is your average?


residential, yes give or take 10 for fudge budget.

commercial, much more.

i do both.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

my last took 10 gal siding (two coats) , 1 gal trim for shudders and new trim I installed, 1 gal for a railing, 2 gallons primer, 5 tubes caulk, 3-16ft pieces of siding, 2-2x4's, 8 pieces of brick mold, 2-1x6, and a few rollers :brows::brows:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> my last took 10 gal siding (two coats) , 1 gal trim for shudders and new trim I installed, 1 gal for a railing, 2 gallons primer, 5 tubes caulk, 3-16ft pieces of siding, 2-2x4's, 8 pieces of brick mold, 2-1x6, and a few rollers :brows::brows:




show off...


:jester:


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> 49.99 at the BM store here. Duration is a little lower but I myself have not participated in complaining about paint cost.
> 
> What is your average amount of gallons used on an exterior Kevin?


Duration is actually a few bucks HIGHER for me than Aura.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> 49.99 at the BM store here. Duration is a little lower but I myself have not participated in complaining about paint cost.


That's a very good price. Seems like they take care of their contractors after all. Was this the same store that sells the Coronado?


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

i have seen duration self-prime quite effectively to raw wood.

but in an area exposed to brutal elements, like summer sun, it failed.
same house, same time, same wood, different exposure


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

bigjeffie61520 said:


> i have seen duration self-prime quite effectively to raw wood.
> 
> but in an area exposed to brutal elements, like summer sun, it failed.
> same house, same time, same wood, different exposure


Good to know. 

So basically its self-priming, unless you need it to hold up against the elements and stuff.


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

i am saying after 5yrs, it is looking fine everywhere except on a bay window, that absolutely gets scorched by summer sun. 

the sun that is boiling the finish off the wood floor inside

i am saying the claim to be self-priming is legit, and holds water under all but the most severe conditions, in my experience

duration is a good product


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

My price for Aura Ext is $62 per gallon.. OUCH.

However, I have two jobs coming up where I am using Aura Ext SG on the trim, and A100 on the stucco. I find that using Aura on large exterior siding is quite expensive, but using it on trim is quite worthwhile.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Dunbar Painting said:


> My price for Aura Ext is $62 per gallon.. OUCH.
> 
> However, I have two jobs coming up where I am using Aura Ext SG on the trim, and A100 on the stucco. I find that using Aura on large exterior siding is quite expensive, but using it on trim is quite worthwhile.


You gotta negotiate a better price Son! That's ridiculous.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I Pay $54.09 for all the exterior stuff, $49.99 for the interior line

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

The following is not intended as a attack or belittling but just to add to the discussion 


PatsPainting said:


> Sometimes spending a few extra bucks on materials can save hundreds in labor. Aura can do this for you.
> 
> Here is a recent job I just finished. All siding was aura low luster and trim was the semi gloss.
> 
> Pat


I don't mean to burst a bubble but most paints will cover in one coat when sprayed. I have not use Aura exterior, would love the opportunity to use it. I recently did a home with Vista Paint Duration, it covered in one coat, however I always apply 2 (now) coats to meet required mills per the PDS. I don't really understand why painters feel a need to chase the "one coat wonder"

Not priming is not a option with me, I will prime, prime and prime. Even with self priming paints, it just a insurance for me and my customer. I've always ignored the words self priming. Priming just gives a better holdout for sheen, color retention and a tighter bond. Pat, I'm sure your work looks good after, and in 5 years, I don't doubt that. I have painted a ton of house with Vista Paint Acribond with out primer, one coat. 5 years later it still looks good. Primer just adds to it giving it a crisper look while giving me confidence which I would do even with Aura.


----------



## crownislandpainting (Nov 29, 2010)

*oh oh*



daArch said:


> so now let's start a thread about how Aura is worth the extra price - it would be a new and unique subject that this forum could rationally discuss


There is sure to be another pricing gouge...ummm... I mean price increase once the BM retailers report back to their mothership after reading this post.Yes it is a good product but BM is bleeding us to death. Yeah, yeah.. I hear all the time how the retailers are forced themselves tp pay high costs but the end result is the painter swells the pockets of BM upper echelon.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> The following is not intended as a attack or belittling but just to add to the discussion
> 
> 
> I don't mean to burst a bubble but most paints will cover in one coat when sprayed. I have not use Aura exterior, would love the opportunity to use it. I recently did a home with Vista Paint Duration, it covered in one coat, however I always apply 2 (now) coats to meet required mills per the PDS. I don't really understand why painters feel a need to chase the "one coat wonder"
> ...


Completely respect your opinion Gabe. As far as the priming goes, I'm still not sure what really is the correct answer on this. If you remember I started a thread awhile back about this very topic. From drilling my Rep to the guys at the paint store, they all say priming is just not needed when the substrate is sound and in good shape. I always sand to rough up the surface to give a better bite.

Now I would imagine priming or applying a second coat is always better. No arguments from me on this aspect. My question is for the added cost of this "usually 1/2 to 2/3 of the original price" Does the customer benefit more in the long run? They say for all wood houses, 7-8 years is normal before time to repaint. Will this add 3-4 years? I really don't know as I would need to do tests on this. My thinking is the added coat will not benefit the customer as there are just to many things that come into play. They get tired of the colors and want a change, paint fades on certain sides. house looks dirty and a pressure wash just does not cut it. Many things can play a role here.

I really want to emphasize that the one coat wonder for me is on houses that that are in great shape to start with. If there is peeling, fooked up areas then it gets two coats of Aura on top of spot priming raw wood with the slowest drying oil base primer I can find.

I have done a few test on my own with primer vs Aura. Both worked great as I could not scratch either off the old surface. They both bond very well.

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

*No!*



crownislandpainting said:


> There is sure to be another pricing gouge...ummm... I mean price increase once the BM retailers report back to their mothership after reading this post.Yes it is a good product but BM is bleeding us to death. Yeah, yeah.. I hear all the time how the retailers are forced themselves tp pay high costs but the end result is the painter swells the pockets of BM upper echelon.


BM has a good product, you can't doubt that, just as other manufactures do. They just have a GREAT marketing plan and a GREAT market, that's how they swell their pocket 


BM is a good example of separating themselves from the average paint manufacture driven by price, in a market that exhaust itself with lowballers. We all should look at BM and learn a thing from them.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Also want to point out that a few sides did receive two coats. Sides that are in the sun almost all day. The method of application was a 5-15 tip, sprayed about 4 boards at time, then back brushed. Product was not thinned at all.

The house was painted about 6 years ago with Dunn Edwards. It was just sprayed with no back brushing.

Here is the before and after. I can guarantee after six years my job will not look like the previous one.

Pat


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> Also want to point out that a few sides did receive two coats. Sides that are in the sun almost all day. The method of application was a 5-15 tip, sprayed about 4 boards at time, then back brushed. Product was not thinned at all.
> 
> The house was painted about 6 years ago with Dunn Edwards. It was just sprayed with no back brushing.
> 
> ...


Was that all chalking on the before pic?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Pat, I wanted to clarify, I agree if the surface is sound and not a raw substrate a primer coat is not needed, I wouldn't prime it either. I mainly prime weathered, raw or a chalky substrate. OR, if I just want a better enamel and/or color holdout, its not just about the adhesion. 

2 coats = maximum protection. 
I've seen one coat jobs 5 years later that you can see through the coating, or the mills is so low that it had pinholes, allowing moisture behind the coating, resulting in pealing.

Less mills = less film strength or less paint protection film (ppf). This means the coating can be punctured more easy with a one coat oppose a 2 coat. 

There is a mill requirement to maintain manufacture warranty. Due to these reasons, some paints can meet required mills in one coat, some can not. I prefer to have 2 nice medium build coats so the under-layer can have chance to cure giving it more strength. JMO. Plus I'm just a nut when it comes to it. I will be on a job telling myself I can do without the primer, one coat is sufficient, 20 gals of primer and 35 gal of finish later I'm like WTF I do that for. End result, I am turning a beautiful product with maximum protection.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wood511 said:


> Duration is actually a few bucks HIGHER for me than Aura.


I am around 42 for Duration. 


NCPaint1 said:


> That's a very good price. Seems like they take care of their contractors after all. Was this the same store that sells the Coronado?


Yep. I tried the Coranado exterior, did not like it, felt to thin and did not seem to cover well. 


PatsPainting said:


> Also want to point out that a few sides did receive two coats. Sides that are in the sun almost all day. The method of application was a 5-15 tip, sprayed about 4 boards at time, then back brushed. Product was not thinned at all.
> 
> The house was painted about 6 years ago with Dunn Edwards. It was just sprayed with no back brushing.
> 
> ...


Nice looking after Pat.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Was that all chalking on the before pic?


It was not chalky , It was just where the color faded away or something. I'm guessing it was one of Dunn Edwards cheaper lines of paint that was watered down when they sprayed it. It was at one time a low luster wb product. There was no sheen left anywhere but under a few eaves you could still notice it. 

Pat


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Condo project in Westport CT. 2009. Phase 1. 500 gallons of Duration. Phase 2. Same exact dimensions. 350 gallons of Aura. Just got a great spread rate. Both worked great. Just used less Aura.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Not priming is not a option with me, I will prime, prime and prime. Even with self priming paints, it just a insurance for me and my customer. I've always ignored the words self priming. Priming just gives a better holdout for sheen, color retention and a tighter bond. Primer just adds to it giving it a crisper look while giving me confidence which I would do even with Aura.


Same thinking here.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

NACE said:


> Condo project in Westport CT. 2009. Phase 1. 500 gallons of Duration. Phase 2. Same exact dimensions. 350 gallons of Aura. Just got a great spread rate. Both worked great. Just used less Aura.


Damn - that's amazing.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Saw this add today in the store, grabbed and scanned it. Second pic is a quote from The Exterior affinity color chart. I know they are adds and everyone claims chit in theirs. But I really think these are pretty damn close to the truth.

Pat


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I've used 100's and 100's of gallons of both interior and exterior Aura. Not my favorite product. While the contractor pricing is never suppose to fall below $49.99 per orders on BM corporate you can negotiate other rebate deals with your suppliers if you purchase certain quantities. 

Going to try the new Regal exterior line next week.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> BM has a good product, you can't doubt that, just as other manufactures do. They just have a GREAT marketing plan and a GREAT market, that's how they swell their pocket
> 
> 
> BM is a good example of separating themselves from the average paint manufacture driven by price, in a market that exhaust itself with lowballers. We all should look at BM and learn a thing from them.


^ felt like that needing repeating


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

NACE said:


> Condo project in Westport CT. 2009. Phase 1. 500 gallons of Duration. Phase 2. Same exact dimensions. 350 gallons of Aura. Just got a great spread rate. Both worked great. Just used less Aura.


Using Aura tomorrow for first time versus the duration I typically use. This will be a deciding factor in determining which one I sell from now on.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

NACE said:


> Condo project in Westport CT. 2009. Phase 1. 500 gallons of Duration. Phase 2. Same exact dimensions. 350 gallons of Aura. Just got a great spread rate. Both worked great. Just used less Aura.


Must not have been as windy on the days you sprayed aura


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> Saw this add today in the store, grabbed and scanned it. Second pic is a quote from The Exterior affinity color chart. I know they are adds and everyone claims chit in theirs. But I really think these are pretty damn close to the truth.
> 
> Pat


I don't think the add is accurate.

Again, if there is raw substrate, I think you should prime. If its in sound condition, no need to prime (with either aura *or any other quality paint*)
So, the comparison is assuming that the other paint will automatically require priming and aura will not and that's why there is a beefed up price on the alternative. 

You may get away with one coating particular areas with aura where it hasn't been weathered, say the northside or something like that, where you wouldnt probably do that with another line. I think that is the difference. 

Or taking NACE's example, there is a distinct payoff there as well.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Using Aura tomorrow for first time versus the duration I typically use. This will be a deciding factor in determining which one I sell from now on.


Let us know what you think.

Pat


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NACE said:


> Condo project in Westport CT. 2009. Phase 1. 500 gallons of Duration. Phase 2. Same exact dimensions. 350 gallons of Aura. Just got a great spread rate. Both worked great. Just used less Aura.


That is a phenomenal difference. I have noticed on my smaller scale that it goes further. 



FatherandSonPainting said:


> Using Aura tomorrow for first time versus the duration I typically use. This will be a deciding factor in determining which one I sell from now on.


Give it a go, I imagine you will love it or hate it.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> Let us know what you think.
> 
> Pat


Aura > Duration.

Notice the period up there please.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

So what happens when you throw down $50.00 a gallon paint and it doesnt cover?
To me you're crossing a line where labor becomes cheaper then materials.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

NACE said:


> Condo project in Westport CT. 2009. Phase 1. 500 gallons of Duration. Phase 2. Same exact dimensions. 350 gallons of Aura. Just got a great spread rate. Both worked great. Just used less Aura.


 
Typical Sherwin.....more trips to the store.Inside or out.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Give it a go, I imagine you will love it or hate it.


That seems to be the pattern.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Does anybody take the durability/ washability into account when selling Aura? 
I use it and sell it as a great product long term to my clients. Of course I mainly am going by the rap sheet on it, I'm not there washing it. Plus it looks richer and has a nicer tight smooth feel. 
It's not just about us.


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> I Pay $54.09 for all the exterior stuff, $49.99 for the interior line
> 
> Pat



I can sell the interior Accolade for around the low 30's for a painter, which is self priming and the exterior Accolade I can sell around the mid 40's. I know it not QUITE as good as Aura, but I know it's CLOSE. Anyone here like P&L's Accolade line?


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

Want to get really low prices at S/W?

Just wait til a holiday where they give 30% off retail to walk-in consumers and buy a few untinted 5ers, then bring 'em in to be tinted when you get a job!! (Yes, it's silly, but I confess I did just that a year ago. Got tired of stupid promos under pricing us contractors who never buy the crappy stuff!) 

30% off beats my price of $43.00 on Duration Satin, which I use 100% of the time on exteriors.


----------



## Precision-TBay (Jun 1, 2011)

Used Aura eggshell yesterday for the first time in about a year, and still cant understand why anybody likes that stuff.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

hammerheart14 said:


> I can sell the interior Accolade for around the low 30's for a painter, which is self priming and the exterior Accolade I can sell around the mid 40's. I know it not QUITE as good as Aura, but I know it's CLOSE. Anyone here like P&L's Accolade line?


I've used it on trim on several jobs, interior. It has great adhesion and enamel holdout. The hide is less than desirable. But its a solid product.


----------



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

Aura's the S**t! For me, anyway.
I sell Aura on the longterm. The durability/wash-ability are excellent, even with the flat. It covers supremely, high spread rate and dries fast for second coat - what more could you want?


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

BrushJockey said:


> Does anybody take the durability/ washability into account when selling Aura?
> I use it and sell it as a great product long term to my clients. Of course I mainly am going by the rap sheet on it, I'm not there washing it. Plus it looks richer and has a nicer tight smooth feel.
> It's not just about us.


I used it in my house and I have young kids. Aura definitely has better washability. It also has a noticeable difference in the depth of colour, especially if you are using one of the Affinity colours.

The only complaint I have with Aura is that we have had issues with some of the lighter colours not covering in two coats as they are guaranteed to do.


----------



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

WarlinePainting said:


> The only complaint I have with Aura is that we have had issues with some of the lighter colours not covering in two coats as they are guaranteed to do.


I did run into this problem. It was pretty bizarre, too, because I was covering a 'burgundy' sun room/area with BM's 'red' (brightst red they have). It took 3 coats to cover, which I assume was due to the base of the paint to mix that particular color. I think some colors (or the base used to make that color) just don't have the pigmentation to cover in 2 coats.


----------



## Precision-TBay (Jun 1, 2011)

I find aura to be very sticky and a real chore to work with. I am stuck using again today and cant srand the stuff. Orange peels bad when rolling, smells like crap and doesnt dry out as nice as the lifemaster i am using along side it. The aura here runs $59 a gallon which is rediculous. I pay $29 for lifemaster which imo is a better paint in almost every regard. The aura has a nicer label but thats about it.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Precision-TBay said:


> I find aura to be very sticky and a real chore to work with. I am stuck using again today and cant srand the stuff. Orange peels bad when rolling, smells like crap and doesnt dry out as nice as the lifemaster i am using along side it. The aura here runs $59 a gallon which is rediculous. I pay $29 for lifemaster which imo is a better paint in almost every regard. The aura has a nicer label but thats about it.


??? Aura has very little odor...and leaves almost no stipple. What nap were you using?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I must say, sticky and orange peel at the last adjectives I would have ever thought to hear associated with Aura. Everyone has a different experience with identical products it would seem.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I must say, sticky and orange peel at the last adjectives I would have ever thought to hear associated with Aura. Everyone has a different experience with identical products it would seem.


I agree with the vacationing gentleman.


----------



## Precision-TBay (Jun 1, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> ??? Aura has very little odor...and leaves almost no stipple. What nap were you using?



compared to ici lifemaster it has far more odor and orange peels way more even with a 10mm sleeve (3/8 I believe that equates too)
Honestly, try the lifemaster or the diamond matte even, and then tell ne what you think of aura. I wouldnt use it if it were $5 cheaper than the LM, let alone double the price.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I agree with the vacationing gentleman.


I have a stack of invoices, payments, quarterlies, estimates to schedule, calls to make, payroll to run, estimates to complete, and kids off schedule that say vacation is officially over.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I have a stack of invoices, payments, quarterlies, estimates to schedule, calls to make, payroll to run, estimates to complete, and kids off schedule that say vacation is officially over.


Mine was short too... For now. :thumbup:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Precision-TBay said:


> compared to ici lifemaster it has far more odor and orange peels way more even with a 10mm sleeve (3/8 I believe that equates too)
> Honestly, try the lifemaster or the diamond matte even, and then tell ne what you think of aura. I wouldnt use it if it were $5 cheaper than the LM, let alone double the price.


Nothing personal but that sounds like something a HO would say. Reason why is only home owners have the ability to smell paint. Specially something like Aura. 

Pat


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> only home owners have the ability to smell paint. Pat


:notworthy:


----------



## Precision-TBay (Jun 1, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> Nothing personal but that sounds like something a HO would say. Reason why is only home owners have the ability to smell paint. Specially something like Aura.
> 
> Pat


LOL, well I am a home owner but I have also owned and operated a painting business for 21 years. 

Compared to lifemaster, aura stinks. Thats all I am saying. There are at least 10 different paints I would rank ahead of aura. In all honesty there isnt a benny moore product I feel is all that good.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Precision-TBay said:


> LOL, well I am a home owner but I have also owned and operated a painting business for 21 years.
> 
> Compared to lifemaster, aura stinks. Thats all I am saying. There are at least 10 different paints I would rank ahead of aura. In all honesty there isnt a benny moore product I feel is all that good.


Well that is what is great about this forum, we all have are own opinions. All I use is BM and have no complaints what so ever. 

Pat


----------

